# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ν. Λασιθίου >  SWN ( Sitia Wireless Network )

## Vcore

'Ετοιμα όλα.

Αν ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί κανείς να στήλει μύνημα.

Σελίδα: Coming Soon...
Επικοινωνία: swn [at] datalabs.ws

Αυτά προς το παρόν.

 ::

----------


## Vcore

Συχνότητες , Κανάλια , Υλικό θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα!

 ::

----------


## rukos

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή Χρονιά 
Είμαι απο τον Αγιο Νικόλαο
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ και εγω στο δικό σου δίκτυο.
Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Vcore

Είμαστε Σητεία ρε φίλε.... Λίγο απίθανο να συνδεθούμε από τόση απόσταση.

Δεν έχει ακόμα κίνηση στον 'Αγιο περί ασύρματων δικτύων?

Καλη Χρονιά και απο μένα!

----------


## rukos

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει, γιατί αυτη την εποχή δεν είμαι Άγιο, αλλά σκέφτομαι να κατέβω και γι' αυτό ρωτάω!!

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Πιστεύω οτι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει και στον Άγιο !!!!

Τα λέμε !!!  ::

----------


## tiasis

endiaferome na sindetho!
to kostos einai megalo?
mporo na vohthiso sto ktisimo tu diktio kai na vro kai alla atoma gia to diktio!
gia amesi epikinonia [email protected]

----------


## krhtikos

Παιδιά μόνο με κανένα repeater σε κανένα κορφοβούνι θα γίνει δουλειά,παντως υπολογιζω με οπτικη επαφη οτι χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 600eu να στηθει

----------


## Vcore

lol forget it.....

που θα βρείς ρεύμα στα κορφοβούνια ? Πως θα στήσεις ιστό εκεί? 600 ευρώ? 

Just forget it.

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι με vpn αλλά πού να βρείς γρήγορες γραμμές.....

----------


## pakos12

paidia geia sas eimaste apo ierapetra kai exoume merikous komvous (ierwn) 
nomizo pws exoume thn dynatothta na syndethoume me agio apo vouno. exoume kai revma.
an thelete mporoume na epikoinwnisoume oloi mazi agios ierapetra siteia gia na doume pws mproume na enothoyme
steilte mail sto [email protected]

----------


## kinglyr

Γεια χαρά στην Κρήτη,

Υπάρχει τίποτα στημένο στο Λασίθι? Ιεράπετρα - Αγ. Νικόλαο - Σιτία?
Αν υπάρχει έχετε διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?
Αν υπάρχει διασύνδεση τότε ποιο είναι το IP range που χρησιμοποιείτε και ποια(ες) οι ζώνες που έχετε (δλδ .SWN ή IERWN κλπ κλπ). DNS server έχετε στήσει σαν μάστερ για τις ζώνες που έχετε? ποιος είναι admin?

προσπαθώ να μαζέψω πληροφορίες για όλες τις ασύρματες κοινότητες της Ελλάδας έτσι ώστε να φτιάξω κοινό αρχείο για το DNSing.

Ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης
AWMN #8000

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

το καλοκαιρακι που θα κατεβω στο χωριο θα ριξω ενα scan και θα αφησω και κατι να εκπεμπει νομιζω οτι βλεπω το αεροδρομιο αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 
εξω μουλιανα το χωριο μου αν βλεπω κατι απο εσας χλιδα θα ειναι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στο χωριο πλην την ταβερνα του Νεκταριου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vcore

Στην Σητεία δεν υπάρχει ασύρματο δίκτυο.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κριμα εγω θα αφησω παντως καμια ομνι κατω που ξερεις μπορει καποια στιγμη

----------


## Vcore

Υπάρχει ένα δίκτυο αλλά "θα το έλεγα εμπορικό". Το έχει κάνει ο εμπορικός σύλλογος Σητείας και αφορά τους καταστηματάρχες. Μόνο αυτοί έχουν πρόσβαση.

3-4 Χρόνια πιο πίσω είχα κάνει προσπάθεια να εξαπλώσω την ιδέα αλλά δεν βρήκα ανταπόκριση. 'Ολοι ενδιαφέροταν για βιζόμπαλους και στρίγκους στο Internet.
Anyways... καλύ τύχη.

----------


## giannhsp

Γεια χαρά.

Λειτουργεί ακόμη το swn?

Μένω στον οικισμό ΣΟΕ (Διόνυσος) (35.215963,26.18642 ::  και ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ κ άλλοι κάτικοι να συνδεθούμε. Τί πρέπει να κάνουμε και πόσο περίπου θα μας κοστίσει;

Ευχαριστώ

----------

